
4chan: The Skeleton Key to the Rise of Trump - jordigh
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/4chan-the-skeleton-key-to-the-rise-of-trump-624e7cb798cb
======
Safety1stClyde
The first part was OK but then the writer seemed to be trying too hard to
shoehorn an agenda and started changing the facts to fit the opinion.

